# Introducing "THE PUSSY WAGON" half bagged



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

its my friend lil C's 54 i stole happyhoppy's so its a parallel 3 link using the drive line as a link .
aired out with 1" spacers under the bag








locked up








getting towed to the muff shop the winch on that tow reuck wasnt working so that bear pushed it onto the truck for us.








lil c saying good bye to the p wagon








the set up tempory tape and wiring and all (dig the custom gas tank)








the muffler guy posing with the p wagon showing off his handy work (he fuckin hated me)








parting shot









more later when we do the front 028.gif


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

damn that thing is sweet


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

What do you mean 3 link with the driveline as one of the links? I see a panhard bar and 2 forward facing links. No upper link?


----------



## lowryder99 (Jun 30, 2008)

Driveline cannot be a link, that doesn't even make sense (it's not possible)

I can't even see the two forward links but if they are there all you did was a 2 link with a panhard bar. Which is sort of a bunk set up technically speaking, not knocking your work but a 2 link doesn't allow for any flex, horrible pinion angle changes, basically all the stress is taken right to the frame and bushings (first place to flex)


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah i didnt understand that either. i think that the bags are holding the rear end on, without them the rear end what just start twisting.
if you were going to cut everything out, why didnt you do a wishbone?


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't be a 2 link. It has pivots on the lowers at the axle.


----------



## lowryder99 (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Aug 4 2008, 04:50 AM~11252424
> *Can't be a 2 link. It has pivots on the lowers at the axle.
> *


Ugg...if that's the case than I have no idea what's keeping that axle from twisting and rotating all over with no upper bars...


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

closed drive line homie. the leaves were even mounted on a pivot. it works fuckin great its sides like a motherfucker and rides smothe cause the lowers are 40 something inches long


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edflores_@Aug 3 2008, 11:32 PM~11251763
> *yeah i didnt understand that either. i think that the bags are holding the rear end on, without them the rear end what just start twisting.
> if you were going to cut everything out, why didnt you do a wishbone?
> *



he cut the floor all crazy himself to raise the original tank. a wishbone wouldnt work with a closed drive line the drive line is keepnd the axle in place if the bags were it would flop over


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Aug 4 2008, 07:48 PM~11259868
> *closed drive line homie. the leaves were even mounted on a pivot. it works fuckin great its sides like a motherfucker and rides smothe cause the lowers are 40 something inches long
> *


More Pics?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

same set up different car. you cant really see but the axle and driveline are one piece with a pivot at the rear of the trans

















stock leaf pivot stolen from lrm"how to hack bag your bomb"


----------



## lowryder99 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well shiet...you learn something new every day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thats called a tourqe tube? or something like that where the driveshaft is enclosed and it pivots at the trans?


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

wagon looks tits low225. looks like you did a great job.

for those that don't think this works, I have almost 4 years and who knows how many miles on my 2 link sys..
I drive my 54 everywhere, rides nice, no problems.

I have 43" long trailing arms, mounted to the side of my frame, bushings at both ends.
a panhard bar.
AND, yes the torque tube keeps the axle from rotating.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Aug 3 2008, 03:57 PM~11247964
> *its my friend lil C's 54 i stole happyhoppy's so its a parallel 3 link using the drive line as a link .
> aired out with 1" spacers under the bag
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Gotta get me one of these old rides one day, they look sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

that's a bad ass fuckin ride dude good choice in rear set up 

tourqe tubes were used in chevrolets as late as 1954 in passenger vehicles 
it's the best way to 3 link a bomba 
the tourqe tube stops any rotation the trailing arms keep it in place and then you just need something to prevent lateral movement pan hard or watts or triangulaed 2 link


----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Aug 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11260381
> *same set up different car. you cant really see but the axle and driveline are one piece with a pivot at the rear of the trans
> *


Surely I'm not understanding this right. There is no rear Ujoint? its fixed to the Diff?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Sep 2 2008, 10:24 PM~11504130
> *Surely I'm not understanding this right.  There is no rear Ujoint?  its fixed to the Diff?
> *


the drive shaft is actually inclosed in a tube that is one peice with the rear end 

the only "u" type joint is actually part of the trans tail housing it has rubber perchesthat mount to the leaf springs

they came in two ratios the 3 speed 4.10 and the favored power glide 3.55


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Aug 3 2008, 03:57 PM~11247964
> *its my friend lil C's 54 i stole happyhoppy's so its a parallel 3 link using the drive line as a link .
> aired out with 1" spacers under the bag
> 
> ...



i know why btheres nomore pics of these 


as soon as the guy torqued it up the rear end flipped and fucked the torque tube and possibly the bottom of the car up



this cocksucker post's pictures of my shit on the s10 forum as hacked but at least my shit will work this shit is a disaster that probably already happened


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17519079
> *i know why btheres nomore pics of these
> as soon as the guy torqued it up the rear end flipped and fucked the torque tube and possibly the bottom of the car up
> this cocksucker post's pictures of my shit  on the s10 forum as hacked  but at least my shit will work    this shit is a disaster  that probably already happened
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

i thought you meant this truck :angry:


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17519079
> *i know why btheres nomore pics of these
> as soon as the guy torqued it up the rear end flipped and fucked the torque tube and possibly the bottom of the car up
> this cocksucker post's pictures of my shit  on the s10 forum as hacked  but at least my shit will work    this shit is a disaster  that probably already happened
> *


im sorry i hurt your little feelers.. check out happy hoppys ride if you dont believe it works. he drove his ride everywhere with the same set up for over 4 years. im sorry you cant wrap your head around a simple concept of how it works.

have fun killing yourself in your hacked pile of shit that is if you dont come to your sences and realize that its a death trap before you attempt to drive it and just scrap it... cry baby little bitch :uh:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

torque tub is only held in the back of tranny with 4 7 16 bolts and a small housing that bolts to tranny i wouldnt trust it to be that much load bearing


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

here it is all fucked up


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 18 2010, 02:31 PM~17530030
> *torque tub is only held in the back of tranny with 4 7 16 bolts and a small housing that bolts to tranny i wouldnt trust it to be that much load bearing
> *


its not anymore load bareing now than it was in stock configuration. from the factory the axle was mounted on a pivot the base of the pivot had u bolts holding it to the leaf spring.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 18 2010, 03:31 PM~17530696
> *its not anymore load bareing now than it was in stock configuration. from the factory the axle was mounted on a pivot the base of the pivot had u bolts holding it to the leaf spring.
> *


that makes sense basically the leaves (or contol arms) hold it in place and the torque tube keeps it from twisting


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 18 2010, 03:06 PM~17529792
> *im sorry i hurt your little feelers.. check out happy hoppys ride if you dont believe it works. he drove his ride everywhere with the same set up for over 4 years. im sorry you cant wrap your head around a simple concept of how it works.
> 
> have fun killing yourself in your hacked pile of shit that is if you dont come to your sences and realize that its a death trap before you attempt to drive it and just scrap it... cry baby little bitch :uh:
> *



:roflmao:



i see we dont have an understanding of how torque tubes work and the going ons of the inside of them.


it works so well 99% of people out there change the drive line to open when putting adjustable suspension on these cars.


because torque tubes are meant to have the full stress of the rotation of the axle on them :thumbsup: 


nice painting skills to btw never seen satin clear coat over gay pride flakes before :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 18 2010, 05:12 PM~17531105
> *that makes sense basically the leaves (or contol arms) hold it in place and the torque tube keeps it from twisting
> *



its much more complicated then that 


torque tubes only have a universal joint at one end the adjustment of height binds the tube at the static end (no u joint) this shows up as a differential of speed. now in his setup the torque tube has to fight to stop the rotation of the rear end under torque as well accomodate for movement it was never meant to do.


and thats just the start of why everyone changes to open drive line


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

im pretty sure its called a torque tube for a reason.... look how the axle is mounted from the factory








oh geez its on a pivot... what that mean? the TORQUE tube is keeping the axle from rotating back in stock configuration too.

im sure your cobbled together solidly mounted 2 link will perform much better with all its pinion and wheelbase change through travel.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 18 2010, 10:12 PM~17534905
> *im pretty sure its called a torque tube for a reason.... look how the axle is mounted from the factory
> 
> 
> ...



for standard travel NOT adjustable suspension ya fucking moron


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 18 2010, 10:12 PM~17534905
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mono leaf :roflmao:

shitty u bolt shackle 

double stacked blocks



jesus fucking christ they published this? and your idiotic enough to follow it?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2010, 10:00 PM~17535629
> *mono leaf  :roflmao:
> 
> shitty u bolt shackle
> ...


yessir i followed it alright :uh: cause my set up looks exactly like it.... you must be some kind of genious.


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2010, 09:58 PM~17535592
> *for standard travel  NOT adjustable suspension  ya fucking moron
> *


your short barred solid mounted 2 link is good for no travel. and im sure your ROUND axle fits nice and snug in that SQUARE cut out in your "axle pads"


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 19 2010, 12:00 AM~17536426
> *your short barred solid mounted 2 link is good for no travel. and im sure your ROUND axle fits nice and snug in that SQUARE cut out in your "axle pads"
> *


pay attention retard that was all MOCK UP shit 


dont read alot do you? im going to have 6 inches of travel ive tested my suspension for the full lift of the jack from the ground up roughly 18 inches of travel 

no bind no creaks no issues of any kind what so ever my pinion is a little off at drag height but i have that situation handled as well 

the pinion is perfect at drive height i had to sacrifice the angle when down to achieve that since ill be driving this rain or shine


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

no issues at all


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

went outside and took this one just for you 












nevermind the rust i had to sit the chassis outside for a few while i finish some loose ends on my van


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

still a hacked pile of shit 2 link. have fun going up driveways and hitting sides ***


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 19 2010, 04:11 AM~17537657
> *still a hacked pile of shit 2 link. have fun going up driveways and hitting sides ***
> *


:roflmao:



thats all you have left? now i cant go up driveways 


fucking bitch had to go to a forum im not registered on to talk shit


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

keep crying... glad to see youre ok took you a while to get back to me thought (hoped) your two link broke and you crashed into a ditch and died. 

is your "bridge" bending under its own weight or is it just me?

those are nice heims joints... whered you get them? tractor supply? or did you have another coupon left for harbor freight?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

im sorry your pussy hurts cause a 22 year old called you out on your cobbled together hacked pile of shit "build" and your sub par "fab work".

now go back to mommys basement and cry until you find your happy place.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 20 2010, 12:13 AM~17548072
> *keep crying... glad to see youre ok took you a while to get back to me thought (hoped) your two link broke and you crashed into a ditch and died.
> 
> is your "bridge" bending under its own weight or is it just me?
> ...


farm and home  



> _Originally posted by low225_@May 20 2010, 12:18 AM~17548117
> *im sorry your pussy hurts cause a 22 year old called you out on your cobbled together hacked pile of shit "build" and your sub par "fab work".
> 
> now go back to mommys basement and cry until you find your happy place.
> *



lets see you do better oh you cant :cheesy: :cheesy: 


i believe you mentioned booger welds and a 90 amp mig 


once again dont mind the rust im busy working on other shit



















thats not even clean 

lets compare shall we












the notches look like a store bought item so i doubt you touched them speaking of 90 amp flux cored migs hows your work?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

some pretty mean slag on them welds but at least they arent little turd balls :cheesy: 




hey do you drive this thing much i mean seeing as how its called the pussy wagon and your a fucking pussy 


:dunno:


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

you must have really good eyes to see anthing in that pic.... my 90 amp flux core works great....

probably cause it says hobart on the side and 187 on the front :biggrin: 


i mustve really struck a nerve for you to drag up a 2 year old thread and pics...

if your 32 now and still building complete crap id hate to see what you built when you were my age.

lets recap

you built a hacked ride... you fail

you called called out and started crying about you hacked ride... you fail

butt hurt you went grasping for straws... you fail

you revived a 2 year old thread to make me look bad... you fail

you posted pics of my drunken duplicolor paint job from 2 years ago... you fail


notice a trend here?


verdit of discussion:

YOU FAIL




/ thread :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

everybody wins now lets get back to havin fun on the air ride side, lock this topic mod, and put this fire out. thanx :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 20 2010, 02:02 AM~17548673
> *you must have really good eyes to see anthing in that pic.... my 90 amp flux core works great....
> 
> probably cause it says hobart on the side and 187 on the front :biggrin:
> ...



its clear you use a cheap flux core welder by the brown burn off all over the metal 

i got one myself i just dont try to weld important chassis componets with it


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

looks like every weld on your build has a brown haze on it....

but thats ok cause theres nothing actually wrong with fluxcore besides the fact that it is messy.

i was using flux core but the welder ran on 220. i did the work outside so even if i could have afforded a mig bottle when i was 20 it wouldve been a waste. this was 2 years ago and it was my first complete build. lets see what you were building when you were 20.


the fact that this was done over 2 years ago and there hasnt been a single problem proves my point. and proves you wrong. so move on with your life and good luck not dying in your death trap.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 20 2010, 01:58 PM~17552500
> *looks like every weld on your build has a brown haze on it....
> 
> but thats ok cause theres nothing actually wrong with fluxcore besides the fact that it is messy.
> ...


brown haze? the arc welder leaves a white haze 


so post some recent work youve done.


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

bagged the front finally











































































wasnt low enough so i did the a arms today


































havent put them back on yet but it should lay now


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Pussy wagon is looking good!


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

thanks my buddy got the arms back on and it lays flat! ill get pics up soon


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19998768
> *thanks my buddy got the arms back on and it lays flat! ill get pics up soon
> *










NICE JOB ON THE WAGON BRO. LOOKS REALLY NICE.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice job!


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

thanks guys i appreciate it... still waiting for my buddy to take pics to post it up laid out


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice wagon but i heard a 2link with a panhard bar was the way to go with a closed drive line ? not a 4 link ? any experts on this ?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Feb 28 2011, 11:28 PM~19986081
> *bagged the front finally
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 10 2011, 12:04 PM~20059411
> *nice wagon but i heard a 2link with a panhard bar was the way to go with a closed drive line ? not a 4 link ? any experts on this ?
> *



it is a two link its about the only way to keep the closed driveline. wither doing it the way i did it or connecting it with ubolts to the stock leaf pivot. you could 4 link it but all of the bars would need to be on the same side of the axle with all mounting points parallel


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

i forgot to say that thats a re6 in the front... re5 is what everyone says is the only one thatll fit.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Mar 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20061689
> *it is a two link its about the only way to keep the closed driveline. wither doing it the way i did it or connecting it with ubolts to the stock leaf pivot. you could 4 link it but all of the bars would need to be on the same side of the axle with all mounting points  parallel
> *


so ur saying all i need is the 2 bottom bars and the panhard bar ? should all three bottom bars be welded in befor removing the leafs so the axle dont come out of place ? thanks


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

thats about the easiest way to be sure it stays in place. you need to make sure your pan hard is lever at ride height though


----------

